# Looking for creepy kids voices, giggling, singing, etc...



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

My hard drive crashed this summer and I lost all my creepy kids sound effects for my Halloween haunt. Looking for lullabys, kids laughing evily, screaming, etc...Can anyone point me in the right direction to find them?
Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

How about http://www.findsounds.com ?


----------

